# Canon EOS 1DX defective Mirror Boxes - Screen Splash - AF Lock-up



## GoldWing (Oct 19, 2013)

I work for a newspaper and we bought two Canon 1DX's to replace older equipment.

Both IDX's were defective. We returned one and sent the other to Canon. This will be the third time we're sending the 1DX back to Canon for the same reasons.

1. The mirror / screen gets small black specs in it. Some are clear others look like random shaped dark pieces of broken black glass.

2. The Auto Focus stops working. First we notice a lack of focus, then the lenses hunts a lot, then it does not focus at all.

The Canon 1DX we bought had a white "A" in the battery compartment. We were told it was adjusted by Canon after it was made so all of the above would not happen.

When we sent it in the first time it was returned with a white dot next to the "A" but the same thing happened again. And again, splash in the screen and a lack of focus all the same things happend after only a few shots.

We sent the 1DX back to Canon again and it was returned saying the "MIRROR BOX" was replaced. After a few 100 shots, we were all amazed that this happened again the very same way.

The Camera has been to Canon so much time that we can't return it to the retailer and now it's back with Canon for a 3rd time. If Canon fixed this after is was manufactured, this is really the 4th time Canon is fixing the same issue not the third.

We did some research and now we see there are many people all over the world with the same issues with the 1DX having defects or defective AF and this oil splash.

Are there others out there with this same issue? Have you had to have your *new* 1DX fixed 3 or 4 times?

Canon cannot seem to fix this issue and based on a Google we did, the 1DX seems to be defective in design itself. One note I read said something about oil being the issue and another about broken plastic.

This seems never ending 

Martin


----------



## Nazareth (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm dealign with htis very issue as we speak- My sensor arrived in absolutely filthy condition, and this was a brand new camera too- I shot with it that way for a year thinking it was just dust, avoiding light areas in my photos so I wouldn't have to work like a dog removign htem in post- I finally by accident found out abotu their product advisory about 3 weeks ago, and arranged for canon to fix the proble, and of course clean the sensor- They fixed it, but only cleaned the center of hte sensor as you will see in the following photo- look especially at the upper and lower corners- http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10348299754/#sizes/k/in/photostream/ 

I've enhanced the tonal contrast in the sky shot, but beleive me, even without enhancement, the spots are so prominent and so prevelent that tryign to fix the spots in post is a ngithmare- I sent Canon tech the link to the photo and let it be known that this was the very first shot after IU got it back from their tech service- now htey want me to send it in again- after beign without my camera for a week+ already=- Right during fall foliage season too!

I beleive the issue is bits of plastic from the wear and tear on the camera due to insufficient lubrication in the mirror box- 

My camera is out of warrenty next month- so not sure how they are goign to keep fixing it- I had just sent in the camera two weeks ago, and they tried to make me pay for soem other repairs that were needed claimign it was 'out of warrenty' (I hadnb't sent in my warrenty card unfortunately-) but I was able to show that it was still under a year old, and the other issues were fixed (My portrait mode scroll wheel never woerkd right, and was gettign other issues liek 'caution 02' which was fixed by firmware update etc-)

I'm not very happy with htis situuation at all- I literally spent every last dime I had on this camera- was suepr excited to get a 'rugged' camera, thinking it would last a good long time- only to find out I may have gotten screwede by gettign an early model with mechanical issues that might cause premature breakdown

IF anyoen else is havign hte issues, please get with canon to fix the issues as them ore peopel that are havign the problem, the likelier canon is to make good on the issue- But perhaps they will put it off utnil people's mirror boxes begin actually failing due to mechanical failure- (which will likely happen AFTER the warrenty has run out- Hopefulyl htis issue can be resolved soon- but it doesn't look like it's goign to be- so those of us with hte early models are apparentyl crap out of luck-

The 1DX has huge promise, but the early models seem to be an issue at htis point

one more way to tell if you have early model is if the 6'th number from your left- countign left to right, on hte seriel number is a 0-7 I guess- but also look in battery compartment for either an A or a black mark on the silver knob just inside hte compartment


----------



## arbitrage (Oct 19, 2013)

I have been following the issue for some time. My 1DX is only 1 month old and has a number 8 in the serial number's 6th position so this supposedly means that it is manufactured with the "fix" already in place. My understanding of the "fix" for cameras that aren't showing any AF problems is just extra lubrication to prevent the black plastic particles from wearing off and spreading themselves throughout the camera internals. Cameras with actual AF problems are getting the whole mirror box replaced I think.

Now, I personally have not had any AF problems. However, within a few hundred shots I started seeing the small black spots in the viewfinder. They first appeared in the upper right and now I have them in all 4 corners but not many or any in the centre of the frame. I also was getting a lot of oil on the sensor that required a wet swab cleaning as my first attempt with a dry brush just smeared the oil across the sensor. The wet clean worked well.

I am worried. The most detailed information about this problems is in these two DPreview threads. The one poster "tvstaff" is very adamant that there is still a big problem even with serial numbers past the recall (i.e. #8s as no #9s have been reported in the wild yet).

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3553325
http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3514406

Canon Canada has told the one poster on DPReview that the specs in the prism area (these are the black dots seen through the VF) are not part of the recall problem and don't affect the actual picture (which is true, they are just ugly to look at and disappointing on a $7000 camera). They said they could replace the prism but that would be not covered under warranty or under the recall.

I haven't contacted Canon yet but I'm keeping a close eye on the problem. What we don't know if is the oil just from the excess lubricant to fix the original problem or are these black spots actual physical particles that is wearing off and eventually will affect the AF sensor from working as some have experienced.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 19, 2013)

I suspect that you are seeing a "A" because they have developed a different fix. A few people have noted this, so it happens, and may be a assembly issue or out of tolerance parts. Canon does seem to keep after a issue until it gets fixed.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 19, 2013)

Here the warranty on all electronics goes like this:

3rd time handed it for the same fault=Product replaced. Always. No question.

Worth checking out if it's anything like that, that could help out.


----------



## Ewinter (Oct 19, 2013)

At least they didn't just released a 1.1dx


----------



## Nazareth (Oct 20, 2013)

Arbitrage said [[My understanding of the "fix" for cameras that aren't showing any AF problems is just extra lubrication to prevent the black plastic particles from wearing off and spreading themselves throughout the camera internals.]]

That's what worries me, how did they 'fix' the situation? Spray soem silicon on the parts that rub together? IF so, then this lubrication WILL eventually rub off too, and then we'll have dry plastic parts rubbing agaisnt each other spreading debri throughout hte camera again, and the plastic parts will further be damaged from further wear and tear because the mirror box mechanisms were not properly constructed right fro mthe beginning-

I have read TVSTAFF's posts before- and he brigns up soem good points- one of which I mentioend above-

[[Canon Canada has told the one poster on DPReview that the specs in the prism area (these are the black dots seen through the VF) are not part of the recall problem and don't affect the actual picture (which is true, they are just ugly to look at and disappointing on a $7000 camera). They said they could replace the prism but that would be not covered under warranty or under the recall.]]

That's funny because everythign I've read, they are a direct result of the faulty mirror box mechanisms causign hte debri throughout hte camera- and quite honestly, where else is htis debri going in the camera? Is it landing in delicate electronic areas?


----------



## GoldWing (Oct 20, 2013)

Nazareth said:


> Arbitrage said [[My understanding of the "fix" for cameras that aren't showing any AF problems is just extra lubrication to prevent the black plastic particles from wearing off and spreading themselves throughout the camera internals.]]
> 
> That's what worries me, how did they 'fix' the situation? Spray soem silicon on the parts that rub together? IF so, then this lubrication WILL eventually rub off too, and then we'll have dry plastic parts rubbing agaisnt each other spreading debri throughout hte camera again, and the plastic parts will further be damaged from further wear and tear because the mirror box mechanisms were not properly constructed right fro mthe beginning-
> 
> ...



I did some research and it's a piece of plastic that rubs up against a piece of steel every time the shutter is pressed. Common sense would tell you that at some point the steel wins! It's like when we were kids and played paper, stone sissors.

You can only put so much oil on the piece and at some point it wears out. No amout of oil can solve this issue. It's a piece of plastic rubbing up on a piece of steel. At some point the plastic breaks and your 1DX is wothless.

If Canon knew this and still sold the cameras to people it's just like stealing in my book.

Worse yet! Canon *now* knows it and is still selling the 1DX.

Worse worse..... There are people with 1DX cameras that could fail at important times.

Worse worse worse... Canon knows this and is doing nothing but sending defective camaeras back to their clients.

The Japanese used to have honor and pride in their products. I remember when made in Japan was associated with quality... I guess those days are gone. *No BUSHIDO*. When the old Japanese leaders of industry passed away so did the honor of their products!!!! The Canon 1DX is now *proof * that Japanese Manufacturing has lost ground to China. I never thought I would live to see the day.


----------



## Fuzzy Caveman (Oct 20, 2013)

GoldWing said:


> The Japanese used to have honor and pride in their products. I remember when made in Japan was associated with quality... I guess those days are gone. *No BUSHIDO*. When the old Japanese leaders of industry passed away so did the honor of their products!!!! The Canon 1DX is now *proof * that Japanese Manufacturing has lost ground to China. I never thought I would live to see the day.



I guess I'll go back to my happy meal toy with cadmium in it.


----------



## Nazareth (Oct 20, 2013)

Goldwing- do you by any chance remember where you foudn that info on the plastic rubbing agaisnt the steel? I'd liek thei nfo incase Canon starts claiming the debri is from somethign else-

I agree that it's like stealing- It's like Honda or Chevy or whatever, selling an auto where the breaks constantly stick and rub due to a defect which can't be fixed mechanically, and at best they just keep doing a temporary 'fix' and sendign it back to the customer- eventually the parts will wear out, and basically the company is saying 'Heck with you customers- it's your problem, not ours- live with it" instead of doing hte right thing-


----------



## GoldWing (Oct 20, 2013)

Nazareth said:


> Goldwing- do you by any chance remember where you foudn that info on the plastic rubbing agaisnt the steel? I'd liek thei nfo incase Canon starts claiming the debri is from somethign else-
> 
> I agree that it's like stealing- It's like Honda or Chevy or whatever, selling an auto where the breaks constantly stick and rub due to a defect which can't be fixed mechanically, and at best they just keep doing a temporary 'fix' and sendign it back to the customer- eventually the parts will wear out, and basically the company is saying 'Heck with you customers- it's your problem, not ours- live with it" instead of doing hte right thing-



Here... it's happening all over the world! http://www.photocounter.com.au/2013/canon-warranty-dispute-leads-to-claims-of-fraud/#comment-14152 Canon knows the 1DX is defective


----------



## Viggo (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyone know ca how many actuations before this happens?


----------



## Steve Todd (Oct 20, 2013)

I would also like to know the shutter counts from folks experiencing this problem.
I've had my 1DX for almost a year now and have been problem free. However, I will be out in So Cal next month and plan on having my camera checked, per the Service Bulliten, at the Canon Service Ctr in Irvine.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 20, 2013)

Steve Todd said:


> I would also like to know the shutter counts from folks experiencing this problem.
> I've had my 1DX for almost a year now and have been problem free. However, I will be out in So Cal next month and plan on having my camera checked, per the Service Bulliten, at the Canon Service Ctr in Irvine.



FWIW mine is at 58.000 and no problems so far, it has been in for re-lubrication.


----------



## duydaniel (Oct 20, 2013)

Very interesting. I wonder if this is the case with the 5d3 too?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 20, 2013)

GoldWing said:


> It's a piece of plastic rubbing up on a piece of steel. At some point the plastic breaks and your 1DX is wothless.
> 
> If Canon knew this and still sold the cameras to people it's just like stealing in my book.



Any manufactured item can have problems. Assuming you drive a car, run a Google search for the make/model of your car and the word 'problems' - even if you've never had an issue, do you find the millions of hits that likely result alarming, or indicative of malfeasance on the part of the manufacturer?

Of course Canon knows the shutter mechanism will break. At some point, everything breaks. Canon knows how they designed the shutter mechanism, they've tested it, and they rated it for 400,000 actuations. 

It sucks that you're having issues with your 1D X, and I'm sorry to hear that. But, it does seem that Canon acknowledged an issue and has a fix in place. Personally, I had no issues with my 1D X, but I dropped into the Jamesburg service center on a business trip to New Jersey, they performed the repair and a sensor cleaning in less than an hour, no charge.


----------



## Nazareth (Oct 20, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Anyone know ca how many actuations before this happens?



My issues started imediately, got the camera brand new, took a few test shotsi n the house, hten went out that day, took shots of landscapes with skies in them, then later when I put photos on computer noticed the crud in the corners-

I had contacted a professional camera/lens reviewer at digitalpictures.com (or soemthign liek that- one of hte major digi review sites) because they had a review of trhe 1DX and I aksed if his sensor was dirty and he replied it was the dirtiest sensor he'd ever seen on a brand new camera- He said back then he was just goign to keep cleanign the sensor himself, but I haven't recontacted him to ask if he has sent his in for the recall yet- but his sensor was affected almost immediately too-


----------



## Nazareth (Oct 20, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> Very interesting. I wonder if this is the case with the 5d3 too?



No- I haven't heard of htis issue with hte 5D3- although I have heard of light leak issues with the 5D3


----------



## Nazareth (Oct 20, 2013)

[[It sucks that you're having issues with your 1D X, and I'm sorry to hear that. But, it does seem that Canon acknowledged an issue and has a fix in place.]]

Well that's the issue- it's not really a fix- peopel all over are reporting havign to send hteir cameras back time and again after the 'fix' has been applied ie: lubrication- they are reporting the plastic bits start up again a few weeks after beign sent in- soem have even had their whole mirror box assembly replaced with hte 'new updated version' yet report that these so called new improved assemblies are still doign hte same thing-

As to the car thing, sure, there are lots of complaints abotu anythign from heater not blowing enough hot air, to brakes failing, however, when enough peopel experience failign brake systems, the companies are forced to do more than apply a temporary fix- the parts are redisigned, and a recall is issued, and the parts are exchanged for the new ones that work properly

It seems that with hte 1DX enough peopel are beginnign to expeirence the issue that it's becoming more than anectdotal accounts- peopel complaining about cars on the net, a lot of the complaints are anectdotal ie: 'My heater doesn't work right, therefore the engine must be cracked' type claims or "I put cooking oil in the radiator, and now my wipers work better' type claims (when the reality is that they may have jarred the wiper mechanism when openign hte hood without knowing it, which wiggled a wire enough that it now is fully connected and so the wiper motor now doesn't keep stuttering)- But, when enough ligit complaints start coming in like "I got out of car today, looked down, and noticed a lot of black dust in the wheelwell" then you begin to see a pattern which indicates there might be a mechanical defect in the brakign system-

That's all we're sayign here really- there seems to be enough evidence mountign that the 1DX may have a defective part in it which affects many, but not all, models for whatever reason


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 20, 2013)

After about 20,000 actuations and a CPS service due to "specks"... I am starting to see this reoccur in mine  

I've been a loyal Canon customer for longer than I care to admit. This is the first body I have been less than enthused about after using. I shoot weddings, sporting events and portraits, absolutely love superbike races!!! I don't travel to the arctic or war zones. In real world conditions that I am encountering, aside from the frame rate, I see little difference from the 5D3(which I own multiple copies of). I used my 1DX for a few months and then began to instinctively grab a 5D3 when given a choice. I'm not sure that was the best in the long run though as now I am starting to see these same issues. Had this occurred earlier I might have had a better chance of a full refund. Now I "own" it and Canon refuses to replace it. So after a CPS service, and another 1000 shots, it's rearing it's ugly head again. It's pretty disappointing for their so called flagship model and Canon's responses to this issue. After owning one since Nov 2012 and seeing the same issues reported again and again, even after service repair... I'm afraid I own a lemon and not sure how to make lemonade out of it. Maybe I could sell it to some unsuspecting person but I'd rather not pass along the pain to someone else. At some point Canon should make a full replacement available but doubt they will ever go that far without a serious fight.

I'll take the "light leak" issues of the 5D3 any day over a persistent dirty sensor.


----------



## photonius (Oct 20, 2013)

Nazareth said:


> My camera is out of warrenty next month- so not sure how they are goign to keep fixing it- I had just sent in the camera two weeks ago, and they tried to make me pay for soem other repairs that were needed claimign it was 'out of warrenty' (I hadnb't sent in my warrenty card unfortunately-) but I was able to show that it was still under a year old, and the other issues were fixed (My portrait mode scroll wheel never woerkd right, and was gettign other issues liek 'caution 02' which was fixed by firmware update etc-)



If a piece of equipment is sent for repair, the repair itself should be under warranty (maybe 3 -6 months, check in your country), so if they didn't fix it properly, or if they broke something else during repair, they need to fix it for free, even if the initial warranty has expired.


----------



## duydaniel (Oct 21, 2013)

I had a paid repair for my Nikon D7000 once (back focusing issue). Nikon rep told me every repair came with a 6 months warranty on that repair. But it was a paid one, not sure about Canon's


----------



## ajy (Oct 21, 2013)

arbitrage said:


> I have been following the issue for some time. My 1DX is only 1 month old and has a number 8 in the serial number's 6th position so this supposedly means that it is manufactured with the "fix" already in place. My understanding of the "fix" for cameras that aren't showing any AF problems is just extra lubrication to prevent the black plastic particles from wearing off and spreading themselves throughout the camera internals. Cameras with actual AF problems are getting the whole mirror box replaced I think.
> 
> Now, I personally have not had any AF problems. However, within a few hundred shots I started seeing the small black spots in the viewfinder. They first appeared in the upper right and now I have them in all 4 corners but not many or any in the centre of the frame. I also was getting a lot of oil on the sensor that required a wet swab cleaning as my first attempt with a dry brush just smeared the oil across the sensor. The wet clean worked well.
> 
> ...



Hi, I've also posted about this issue in the above DPReview threads.

I also just bought a 1DX with the "8" in the sixth position (from B&H in September). Within the first 50 shots, I noticed a couple dark black spots in the upper right corner of the viewfinder. Autofocus worked fine. I sent it in for service to Virginia, spots were removed, and I also now have the black mark in the battery compartment. I've been using it now since then, it seems to be working fine. I have noticed a couple spots, which are much smaller than before in the middle top border of the viewfinder, but these are not as obvious as the previous spots.


----------



## Steve Todd (Oct 26, 2013)

An update: I took my 1DX body to Canon, Irvine. They did the "AF Advisory Modification" in less than four-hours. That's the good news, after taking a few shots, I went to change lenses and noticed a hair like substance sticking straight up from the bottom of the mirror box! I pinched it between my thumb and forefinger and pulled it out. It didn't come out easily, leading me to believe it had been caught between the mirror box and its attachment point. I guess it got there during the modification? It looked kind of like a brush bristle. However, it was as thick as thread, dark colored, and perfectly straight. I also noticed several specs visable in the viewfinder. Fortunately, a blower brush removed all but one of them. After taking a few more shots, I noticed someting on my images. They could have gotten there during the lens change, however they didn't show-up for several frames after the change? Again, I used the blower brush to remove them. I've shot around 300-frames since then and haven't noticed any other issues. I was a little surprised that they wouldn't tell me exactly what they did to my camera. They simply said that the technician had performed the AF advisory modification. I guess they don't want the details of the modification released. When I asked if this would be a recurring issue with the 1DX, they said they didn't know. I'm just happy to have the mod. done, so I can get back to concentrating on making images.


----------



## Lloyd50 (Oct 26, 2013)

After sending my 1dx in for recall service, im still experiencing the "dust/splash in the corners" issue. I plan to contact Canon next week to see what can be done. This is getting a bit annoying.


----------



## nightbreath (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Martin,

Did you see anything like that black particle in your viewfinder?







The reason I'm asking is that I got the speck in my camera, but it doesn't look like anything else I've seen before in my experience of careful treating.

Best regards,
Alex.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2013)

My AF/lube service was done almost two months ago. My viewfinder is clean (although there were a couple of noticeable VF specks when I dropped it off, Canon cleaned them out, along with the sensor clean). 

I did discover a piece of debris on my sensor a couple of days ago (I can't really use the term 'dust' for something close to 1 mm long). I do a quick sensor dust check at least weekly, so this was new. Could it have been left over from the service? Maybe, but probably not. I change lenses pretty frequently, both indoors (where I have two young kids running around, and a third who's not running yet, or sitting up for that matter) and outdoors (for example, standing outside a barn full of chickens a week ago, swapping in a 2xIII behind the 70-200/2.8L IS II to shoot the chicken 'etched' in this creative composite). A quick shot of air from a rocket blower took care of it.


----------



## Sycotek (Oct 27, 2013)

Every system will have its problems - both my 1DX's had dust inside the VF within 20K shots, they both arrived new with dirty sensors (im talking ridiculously dirty https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33440790/dx/dustspots.PNG and the second 1DX https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33440790/dx/dirtysensor1dxV2-%20f32.jpg) af locks up and or refuses to focus and in low light in servo its hopeless.

Glad they fixed the af assist bug and apparently after the 1DX recall they fixed the af focusing issue - thankfully i didn't wait a year for canon to attempt to fix the issues with this unit, it would have cost me even more moments lost, time wasted with cps and canon in general not fessing up to the problems with this unit despite full step by step instruction on how to make it fail.

Every system has its problems just depends if its costing you money.


----------



## GoldWing (Oct 27, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Steve Todd said:
> 
> 
> > I would also like to know the shutter counts from folks experiencing this problem.
> ...



My new 1DX failed today at 180 some odd frames. Same defetive Mirror Box issue with oil and debris that stops the camera from focusing. Glad you made it to 58,000. Hope you make it to 400,000


----------



## GoldWing (Oct 27, 2013)

nightbreath said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> Did you see anything like that black particle in your viewfinder?
> 
> ...



Yes I have those long lines and black specs and oil splashes. I can see them in my viewfinder and they are in all my pictures too.

TRY THIS:
1 . Take your 1DX put it in AV on F/22 or better F/32 if you can
2. Take a picture of clear blue sky
3. Open the file and view it at 100%

Scroll from edge to edge and you'll see if your 1DX sensor is dirty.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2013)

GoldWing said:


> Yes I have those long lines and black specs and oil splashes. I can see them in my viewfinder and they are in all my pictures too..



Do you see the lines and specs in the same places in the VF and in your pictures?


----------



## nightbreath (Oct 28, 2013)

GoldWing said:


> I did some research and it's a piece of plastic that rubs up against a piece of steel every time the shutter is pressed. Common sense would tell you that at some point the steel wins! It's like when we were kids and played paper, stone sissors.


I have asked Canon service to check this theory while my camera is under warranty maintenance. The response was: "we don't comment forum posts". Is there another way to confirm these findings?


----------



## asmundma (Oct 29, 2013)

Not sure I want a 1Dx anymore......stick with 5D3


----------



## Nazareth (Oct 29, 2013)

nightbreath said:


> GoldWing said:
> 
> 
> > I did some research and it's a piece of plastic that rubs up against a piece of steel every time the shutter is pressed. Common sense would tell you that at some point the steel wins! It's like when we were kids and played paper, stone sissors.
> ...



Write htem back and ask "Will you comment my Lawyer?"


----------



## Ewinter (Oct 29, 2013)

Mine's headed in for service. I definitely need to do it as the vf is filthy and the sensor keeps getting mucky.
Will see what Canon say


----------



## M.ST (Oct 29, 2013)

All mentioned problems are reported long before the first 1D X hit the market. And Canon knows the light leak long before the 5D Mark III hit the market.

Canon put the 1D X, 5D Mark III and the 24-70 II a few month later on the market, because they had a lot of problems in mass production.

My two preseries 1D X worked very well until today. But I know a lot of pros that have massive problems with the 1D X.


----------



## arbitrage (Oct 30, 2013)

Ewinter said:


> Mine's headed in for service. I definitely need to do it as the vf is filthy and the sensor keeps getting mucky.
> Will see what Canon say



Please keep us updated, I should probably send mine in soon also and see if they will clean the prism area. Canon Canada has told at least two people that they won't clean this part under warranty. It is a big job to remove it and clean it and they claim it doesn't affect pictures which is true but still lame to look at all that gunk every time you put the camera to your eye.


----------



## Ewinter (Oct 30, 2013)

arbitrage said:


> Ewinter said:
> 
> 
> > Mine's headed in for service. I definitely need to do it as the vf is filthy and the sensor keeps getting mucky.
> ...


On a £4800 camera, specks in the viewfinder may not affect pictures, but it certainly raises my blood pressure.

I get the feeling cps operate a little differently hear-I've heard of people getting settlements because turn around times weren't met.
I've sent the head of cps Europe an email. We'll see what's said


----------



## stoneysnapper (Nov 1, 2013)

I first became aware of the lube splashes after reading a post on here from Nazareth. I had noticed the issue on my camera a few weeks before but wasn't sure about it. Since I noticed it my 1Dx between January 2013 and August 2013 had been back to Canon 5 times, 4 times for a sensor clean and once for the recall. During the recall service I asked them to clean the sensor as a goodwill gesture, which they did, came back absolutely filthy. So in September it went back again and Service told me they wanted to escalate it to Technical due to the frequency of the issue. I said I was going on a foreign trip and needed a body so I got a loan body which came from Germany. Guess what, exact same thing. Lube splashes on the sensor. So I complained again and I got a call telling me I was going to get a new 1Dx and my original was on its way back to Japan to be investigated. My new 1Dx after less than a thousand shutter activations started to show the exact same issues, lube spots that is, I've not seen the debris issue apart from once where it was a curled piece of debris that wouldn't shift. Basically if I am doing landscape work and shooting above F8 the spots are a big issue and increase pp time significantly, utterly depressing. I had not aligned my dirty viewfinder to this issue but from a reading this post I now see a connection raised by many.

I have not communicated to Canon regarding the sensor on my new 1Dx but I intend to shortly. Each time i do it I attach and image showing the problem. The guy who took on my case at Canon was first class in dealing with my case. I won't release his name to anyone though, sorry. For what it is worth I recently, (September) wrote to both the author of this site and The Digital Picture and both of them told me they had not heard of this issue. 

When I read on this site today that Canon are rumoured to be releasing a new 1D body next year with a drop in price of the 1Dx it really makes me fizz.

Frankly the 1Dx is not fit for purpose.


----------



## duydaniel (Nov 1, 2013)

I hope Canon will re recall this a second time and fix the camera once and for all if enough people complain


----------



## scrup (Nov 1, 2013)

I wonder if the mirror boxes are from the same supplier as Nikon.


----------



## Vern (Nov 1, 2013)

I had oil splatters rather quickly after purchasing - cleaned the sensor myself a few times, but they re-appeared rapidly. Sent to Canon for a free fix and haven't had the issue since (ca. 25K shots since the fix). No other problems.

Sorry to hear about yours.


----------



## asmundma (Nov 1, 2013)

Amazing thread..... How is this going to be resolved? 
It may slow down sales a lot.


----------



## duydaniel (Nov 1, 2013)

asmundma said:


> Amazing thread..... How this going to resolved





scrup said:


> I wonder if the mirror boxes are from the same supplier as Nikon.



The Nikon solution for its D600 was to introduce the D610 line which pissed off lot of people.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Nov 2, 2013)

Vern said:


> I had oil splatters rather quickly after purchasing - cleaned the sensor myself a few times, but they re-appeared rapidly. Sent to Canon for a free fix and haven't had the issue since (ca. 25K shots since the fix). No other problems.
> 
> Sorry to hear about yours.



Thats interesting Vern that the lube splashes ceased on yours. After 5 sensor cleans mine kept going.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2013)

stoneysnapper said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > I had oil splatters rather quickly after purchasing - cleaned the sensor myself a few times, but they re-appeared rapidly. Sent to Canon for a free fix and haven't had the issue since (ca. 25K shots since the fix). No other problems.
> ...



That's really unfortunate. 

In my case, I don't have any lube splashes, neither before nor after the recall service. Occasional dust, a bit less than my 5DII seemed to accumulate.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Nov 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> stoneysnapper said:
> 
> 
> > Vern said:
> ...



Its a real bummer Neuro, I'm going to do a football match next weekend so it will gets good run at 12fps, I'll compare before and after then get it away for a clean and hope it doesn't reappear.


----------



## Vern (Nov 5, 2013)

OK, this post made me curious enough to check my 1Dx files more closely. I took a few shots at f22 of solid grey clouds and I can see some quite small spots in the resulting images. I assume these are oil splatters again but they don't show up in my normal uses for this body. I will now clean the sensor and check again after the next volleyball tournament - where I usually shoot a few thousand frames at 12 fps. 

The initial spots were larger (maybe 50-100 pixels wide) and darker, so they were easily visible on any relatively uniform subject. These look to be 10 pixels or so and are faint.


----------



## garyknrd (Nov 5, 2013)

This is really a great thread. I am verrrry hard on my camera body's. After reading this the 1Dx is definitely not going to be in my bag. I get tremors just reading this thread.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2013)

garyknrd said:


> This is really a great thread. I am verrrry hard on my camera body's. After reading this the 1Dx is definitely not going to be in my bag. I get tremors just reading this thread.



Well then, I hope you never do a Google search for "<your make/model of car> problems" or you'll be walking everywhere you need to go. 

The issue being discussed here doesn't seem to be about how hard/easy one is on the camera, but rather certain units with a problem, much like the clicking batch of 24-70 II lenses. In my case, my 24-70 zooms silently and my 1D X sensor is oil-free.


----------



## garyknrd (Nov 6, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> garyknrd said:
> 
> 
> > This is really a great thread. I am verrrry hard on my camera body's. After reading this the 1Dx is definitely not going to be in my bag. I get tremors just reading this thread.
> ...



I know Nuro, and agree somewhat. I also watch the hard core birding sites and some there are having the same problem. AF is number one for me, along with durability at this point. When I go on a shoot I always shoot hundreds if not a thousand or more shots in a few hours. Also I live and photograph in a very unfriendly harsh environment. 
Pouring over these type of threads has really paid off for me. No more product testing for me. I am at least a second generation camera buyer. 

It may or may not affect me (if I bought). But, it is an issue that would stop me in my tracks. And I cannot afford two, one as a backup. At this point I am happy with my 1D mark IV, I cannot say enough good about it. An amazing camera for my birding photography hobby.

Cheers, Gary

www.flickr.com/photos/avianphotos
www.birdsthatfart.com


----------



## stoneysnapper (Nov 15, 2013)

Was out and about today and taking some seascapes. I thought I'd give a try to a horizontal pan at a slowish shutter speed. I was using a 70-200 F2.8L IS II, so to get it down to a slow enough speed (1/5th sec) I needed to drop the aperture to F32. I'd never normally shoot above F16 to be honest but thats what I needed in conjunction with ISO50. Anyway, here is what the shot looked like. This is on a camera with 2400 shutter activations. This is my 2nd 1Dx. 

Utterly depressing. The PP to remove these would make me lose the will to live. My normal shots at F16 required me to clone out 64 lube spots. I know one or two of these are not lube spots but most definitely are. View it at 100% to really see the issue.


----------



## duydaniel (Nov 15, 2013)

stoneysnapper said:


> Was out and about today and taking some seascapes. I thought I'd give a try to a horizontal pan at a slowish shutter speed. I was using a 70-200 F2.8L IS II, so to get it down to a slow enough speed (1/5th sec) I needed to drop the aperture to F32. I'd never normally shoot above F16 to be honest but thats what I needed in conjunction with ISO50. Anyway, here is what the shot looked like. This is on a camera with 2400 shutter activations. This is my 2nd 1Dx.
> 
> Utterly depressing. The PP to remove these would make me lose the will to live. My normal shots at F16 required me to clone out 64 lube spots. I know one or two of these are not lube spots but most definitely are. View it at 100% to really see the issue.



Don't be depressed!
Since you had a history with Canon and your case on file, why not try to get them buy back your 1Dx and wait for something else or buy a 5D3 for landscape work?


----------



## rebop (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow. Just wow.

First, thanks everybody for stopping me before I bought a 1DX. I'm just an amateur with a passion, so big investment. And I found a deal and decided to just check problems and issues one time before I bought. I found you here and one other good discussion.

It amazes me Canon has not fixed this yet and is not talking about it. Amazes me. If I did not have a huge investment in lenses and two other bodies, I'd consider another brand. And then I understand they might not be much better.

I just feel the definition of professional quality is being overlooked here and what value the customer should expect for something this pricey. Not to mention how high they seem not to be jumping to remedy the situation.

I feel for you all and appreciate that I got stopped before I joined the group as another with an issue.


----------



## duydaniel (Nov 15, 2013)

rebop said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> First, thanks everybody for stopping me before I bought a 1DX. I'm just an amateur with a passion, so big investment. And I found a deal and decided to just check problems and issues one time before I bought. I found you here and one other good discussion.
> 
> ...



This probably not related to 1Dx but I doubt you would find IQ improvement comparing 1Dx to, say 70D.
Before losing your mind, let me explains.

I shoot landscape so I don't usually go mad high ISO. If I want long exposure, I will get my tripod etc.
If that was the case to you, then you will get little benefit from camera such 1Dx caliber.
The 1Dx, however, shines in "utter darkness" where you go hunt big foot or aliens.

So the biggest bet for me is the lens quality, sensor size from crop to full offers little benefit beside ISO 6400+


----------



## rebop (Nov 15, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> This probably not related to 1Dx but I doubt you would find IQ improvement comparing 1Dx to, say 70D.
> Before losing your mind, let me explains.
> 
> I shoot landscape so I don't usually go mad high ISO. If I want long exposure, I will get my tripod etc.
> ...



I agree. However my favorite shooting is concerts and the high ISO does play here. As well as the full frame sensor. So its 5D MK III or wait for a fixed 1DX or replacement.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2013)

rebop said:


> First, thanks everybody for stopping me before I bought a 1DX.



Don't thank me, I have no issues of this sort with my 1D X. I check my sensor weekly, and of course there are a couple of specks occasionally. But it needs cleaning less frequently than my 5DII did, and certainly I haven't experienced anything like the issues some people are describing.



duydaniel said:


> ...sensor size from crop to full offers little benefit beside ISO 6400+



Live the dream! The only benefit to APS-C is that it's cheaper. A bigger sensor means less enlargement which means a sharper image. End of story.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Nov 15, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> stoneysnapper said:
> 
> 
> > Was out and about today and taking some seascapes. I thought I'd give a try to a horizontal pan at a slowish shutter speed. I was using a 70-200 F2.8L IS II, so to get it down to a slow enough speed (1/5th sec) I needed to drop the aperture to F32. I'd never normally shoot above F16 to be honest but thats what I needed in conjunction with ISO50. Anyway, here is what the shot looked like. This is on a camera with 2400 shutter activations. This is my 2nd 1Dx.
> ...



I'm trying not to, I've emailed them 4 images today starting with the first image out of the camera to the ones I took today showing progression of the issue. Like I said before shoot below F8-11 and its not really a problem, anything above that and it is. Vast majority of owners/users/lenders of this camera wont shoot above F8. I'm a lucky enthusiast who can afford one of these, I wanted to get into sports stuff so hence why I bought it, most of my shooting would be ok with a 5Diii, but I wanted the best or so I thought....


----------



## garyknrd (Nov 16, 2013)

I went threw this same issue with the Pentax K-5. It was very stressful. And the reason I moved to Canon!


----------



## The_Pork_Hunt (Feb 25, 2015)

My 1DX was just returned after 2 weeks at Canon for the 2nd time RE: AF & underexposing issues.
1st time the “mirror mechanism required cleaning and re-lubrication”.
This time they “dismantled the unit, replaced mirror box, AE board, shutter unit, FP PCB assembly and focus screen”.
Fired off a dozen test shots when I got it back and now the sensor and focus screen are covered in tiny specs/splatters, along with thin 3mm long black plastic(?) shavings.

Anyone want a $7k door-stop?


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 25, 2015)

The_Pork_Hunt said:


> Anyone want a $7k door-stop?



I'll buy it, but they are $4,199 new and yours needs work, I'd give you $3,200.


----------



## The_Pork_Hunt (Feb 25, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> The_Pork_Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want a $7k door-stop?
> ...



$7,000 new in Australia.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2015)

The_Pork_Hunt said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > The_Pork_Hunt said:
> ...



$6,000 in the US...but $4200 gray market on eBay and those sellers ship worldwide (Oz was still on the planet, last I checked  ).


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 26, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> (Oz was still on the planet, last I checked  ).



Strange place though, with the really big bugs and backwards flushing toilets....


;D


----------



## 1dx sucks (Feb 28, 2015)

GoldWing said:


> I work for a newspaper and we bought two Canon 1DX's to replace older equipment.
> 
> Both IDX's were defective. We returned one and sent the other to Canon. This will be the third time we're sending the 1DX back to Canon for the same reasons.
> 
> ...




My 1dx has specks in the view finder as well. Sent it to canon repair center and just got it an hour ago. I tested the camera and the specks came back. My camera's serial number is way off the range of serial numbers for recall but still has the same issues as the defective cameras. I exchanged the camera 4x and still getting the same issues for each of the 4 brand new 1dx cameras.
In my opinion, everybody should wait and not purchase any 1dx until canon resolves this on going issue permanently . I paid $6700 for a defective camera and still defective after the repairs done. pentaprism and focusing screen have been replaced but the issue was never resolved. I will be selling my 1dx camera and go back to nikon d4s.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Feb 28, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > (Oz was still on the planet, last I checked  ).
> ...



The myth that will not die. http://www.snopes.com/science/coriolis.asp


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 28, 2015)

1dx sucks said:


> :-[
> 
> 
> neuroanatomist said:
> ...




I bought a 1DX last summer (June 16th, to be precise) and it too developed black specks in the viewfinder; so much so that it actually looked like heavy vignetting inside the prism. I sent the camera into Canon less than a month after purchase and they replaced the whole pentaprism unit (normally an $800 repair). At the time they told me that they normally won't do replacements of that nature for free because they consider debris in the prism to be a cosmetic issue and not related to the camera's performance. 

Well...without going too much into the saga I had with Canon (they damaged my camera numerous times and misaligned the transmissive LCD in the viewfinder so the focusing points were off) I eventually got rid of that 1DX and got a new one. 

So far (knock on wood), the new 1DX which has about 3000-4000 shots on it hasn't developed the black speck problem. It is from a newer production run, however. My old 1DX, even after the pentaprism change, did develop more specks as time went on. 


From my understanding there is a plastic piece somewhere within the shutter mechanism that is being slightly shaved down every time the shutter actuates. Apparently some 1DX's have it worse than others. 

Sorry for your aggravation with the camera. It's a great camera but it certainly isn't perfect...and I agree, Canon needs to take responsibility for it not working the way it should.


----------



## JMZawodny (Mar 1, 2015)

I have to wonder if this whole thread is legit. In this litigious society, I think that Canon would have been the focus of a class action lawsuit if any of this were true. I guess I'll be spending way too much time on Google this evening.


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 1, 2015)

JMZawodny said:


> I have to wonder if this whole thread is legit. In this litigious society, I think that Canon would have been the focus of a class action lawsuit if any of this were true. I guess I'll be spending way too much time on Google this evening.



I'm sure this thread is "legit." If you do a Google search on the 1DX you will see that quite a few people have had problems with various components on it. The PCB circuit board is also quite a common component that conks outs on these cameras, for example. 

The other thing that is quite common is the debris in viewfinder problem. A lot of people complain about it, and I have seen at least one or two others besides me who have had their pentaprism replaced because of it. Is it a huge problem? Well, that depends. If it's a few black specks...then no, I wouldn't worry about it. When it happened to me, however, there were hundreds and hundreds of black particles appearing in a two week old camera. That should not happen. 

Let's face it: there are issues with this camera that Canon has refused to address. You need only look at some of the leaked Canon documents to show that they are aware of certain problems with their products that they are refusing to acknowledge publicly. The 1DX, for example, has a problem with its autofocus in extreme cold and Canon knows this. 

As far as why there has not been a lawsuit... well to me it's not really surprising. First, there are relatively few 1DX owners compared to 5D Mark III owners and 6D owners, so the amount of people finding each other and coming together is small. Second, while some people, myself included, have had enormous problems and gone through hell with these cameras, a great many people haven't had an issue. I would go so far as to say that the majority of people who own 1DX's haven't had a problem. And finally, third, I would say that if Canon is pushed long and hard enough by those people who have had faulty cameras and poor service they will do something about it (it's just not easy getting them to go down this path).

I suspect that the 1DX Mark II will address some of the weaker and less durable components of the 1DX. There will likely be issues with it too though, however. These cameras are quite high tech...and the more moving parts and more complex the design, the more there is something to go wrong.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 5, 2015)

1dx sucks said:


> Hey thanks! BTW, I got my camera December 2014 and had it exchange for new ones 4X. Two times, for me is ok, but 4x???. Then I got tired of returning defective cameras so I sent the last one for repairs. I got back the camera but the issue still exist. Makes me wonder how those pros take care of those issues. The camera has a huge potential hence I switched from nikon to canon. I guess I will wait until a newer model comes up and hopefully taken care of this issue.



Generally they don't treat them like very expensive toys or jewelery. They are just tools and having dust in the viewfinder isn't an issue for most pros, neither is having spots on the sensor or any number of other 'issues' that keen amateurs and enthusiasts have the time and energy to obsess about. Sure some products in any production run are lemons, but anybody that thinks they got 4 defective products in a row is statistically more likely to win the lottery (though somebody does) or suffers from OCD and doesn't understand these things are just image making tools.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 5, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> 1dx sucks said:
> 
> 
> > Hey thanks! BTW, I got my camera December 2014 and had it exchange for new ones 4X. Two times, for me is ok, but 4x???. Then I got tired of returning defective cameras so I sent the last one for repairs. I got back the camera but the issue still exist. Makes me wonder how those pros take care of those issues. The camera has a huge potential hence I switched from nikon to canon. I guess I will wait until a newer model comes up and hopefully taken care of this issue.
> ...


I don't want to dismiss the OP or others who may have legitimate issues, but some people on this and other forums do seem really obsessed about certain problems. I have dust in my viewfinders and lenses, spots on my sensor I and Canon can't seem to clean and my AF doesn't work 100% of the time on every lens, but it doesn't keep me from taking pictures.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 5, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > 1dx sucks said:
> ...



Heck, every camera I have ever owned gets dust in the viewfinder. I've always thought this was just the nature of the beast. I mean, how can one keep dust out of a camera that is opened to the elements every time a lens change is performed? I've never sent one in for dust. Never. Oil spots that build up on the sensor would upset me though. I just have not had the problem, but I don't yet own a 1Dx either.

Exchanging a camera that many times in a month? Good Lord! "I got my camera December 2014 and had it exchange for new ones 4X. Two times, for me is ok, but 4x???. Then I got tired of returning defective cameras so I sent the last one for repairs." WHAT?! WHAT?!!!! That just seems too weird to be believable to me.

I want a 1Dx so bad I can taste it. It is almost a sin as bad as I want it. If I can ever swing it, I'll get one. This thread doesn't scare me off. For every one person that has a problem and posts it across multiple websites under different user names (just because different user names for different sites makes sense... not because they are dishonest) there are a thousand more who have not had any trouble at all that never post ANYTHING... good or bad. That doesn't count the outright trolls who get their jollies posting negatively about products they do not even own.

I honestly feel for those having a real problem. However, calling into question the honor and work ethic of the Japanese (somebody did) is just plain hysterical behavior. Heck, at least they still manufacture cameras.

Someone said that they can remember when Japanese products meant quality. Yup, but I am old enough to remember when it meant cheap junk too.

Anyone so disgusted with Canon over this that they are going to switch to another manufacturer surely wouldn't be so unethical as to unload all their Canon "junk" onto some unsuspecting craigslist or ebay buyer would they? Of course not... so just box it all up and send it to me. I'll pay for the postage and you can sleep well at night knowing you didn't charge some poor sap to haul your crap away. Yup, I'll even take those horrible 1Dx's. ;D

4 exchanges since December huh? I just can't get over that one. Twice is okay, but 4 times is too much for anybody. LOLOLOLOLOLOL! I wouldn't sell you a bologna sandwich! You've had 5 (FIVE!) brand spanking new 1Dx cameras in your hands since December. Wow! Your screen name is "1dx sucks". Is that why you joined this forum? To spin that tale?


----------



## 1dx sucks (Mar 9, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


I am so sorry I might have touched a very sensitive issue and might have hurt your feelings. 1dx sucks but it has huge potentials when the problem has been resolved permanently. The specks I can deal with but the effect it will do eventually. I guess what Im really concern about is that the problem was not really resolved and I am gonna have to keep on sending my camera for repairs just like others and that is not the way it should be for a $6700 camera. I just want to let people know that. I am not saying that I will not buy canon cameras anymore ... just the 1dx. I still have my 5dIII. Who knows the next flagship would be a lot better. It was a horrible experience for me especially when I had to send my last 1 dx for repairs and they said that all was replaced and tested but then the issue still exists. And I am not the only one who had the same experiences with their 1dx getting repaired but the problem still exist after the repairs. I am just being proactive. I guess for those of you whose warranty has expired will have to make the best of it and I hope that this mirror box issue will be resolved once and for all. For me, I still have the option of returning it and wait until a new robust model comes out. Sorry If I came out really harsh.


----------



## 1dx sucks (Mar 9, 2015)

GoldWing said:


> Nazareth said:
> 
> 
> > Goldwing- do you by any chance remember where you foudn that info on the plastic rubbing agaisnt the steel? I'd liek thei nfo incase Canon starts claiming the debri is from somethign else-
> ...



I guess some people are being passive about this issue. Nobody wants to go through the trouble of sending a new $6700 camera for repairs. 

*Lesson learned for me: Make sure that I have done my thorough research on a product before buying it. Thank God for internet forums. I could have avoided all these headaches if I have done my research well!*


----------



## Rob Wiebe (Mar 9, 2015)

Sadly, it isn't the majority that have minimal issues who post in any forum. On a positive note, my 1DX was one of the first ones purchases and recalled, repaired, returned and no further issues.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 9, 2015)

1dx sucks said:


> Lesson learned for me: Make sure that I have done my thorough research on a product before buying it. Thank God for internet forums. I could have avoided all these headaches if I have done my research well!



Good luck with that. If you do thorough enough research on Internet forums, you won't buy anything. Paralysis by analysis. 

While you're certainly within your rights to claim that _your_ 1D X sucks, where you're meeting resistance is when you claim that *the* 1D X sucks. Certainly mine has been trouble-free and is an excellent camera.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 9, 2015)

GoldWing said:


> Here... it's happening all over the world! http://www.photocounter.com.au/2013/canon-warranty-dispute-leads-to-claims-of-fraud/#comment-14152 Canon knows the 1DX is defective



If you had taken a minute to check this out, you would have found a followup story from the next week's edition of the same publication revealed that Mr. Nash's complaint against Canon was unsuccessful in the New South Wales Consumer, Trade and Tenancy Tribunal. 

Anyone can make an allegation, but when a consumer advocacy agency rejects it out of hand, you have to question the validity.


----------



## 1dx sucks (Mar 9, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> 1dx sucks said:
> 
> 
> > Lesson learned for me: Make sure that I have done my thorough research on a product before buying it. Thank God for internet forums. I could have avoided all these headaches if I have done my research well!
> ...




If I read the forums before purchasing my camera, I could have avoided this big headache. But anyway, good luck to you but for the rest, i really do hope Canon would come up with a better solution other than a temporary fix. And they know it but just could not do anything about it. 

But yeah my 1dx still sucks! Im glad yours does'nt.


----------



## 1dx sucks (Mar 9, 2015)

I guess I'll go back to my happy meal toy with cadmium in it.
[/quote]

Me to  LOL


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Mar 9, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I want a 1Dx so bad I can taste it. It is almost a sin as bad as I want it. If I can ever swing it, I'll get one. This thread doesn't scare me off.



I was in the same boat as you at the end of 2014. Things worked out and I've had my 1DX for 2 months now.

No regrets. No problems. The only bad shots I get are operator error . . .

And I got my baby through a Craigslist transaction. Good luck to you and hopefully we'll see you on the 1DX train soon!


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 10, 2015)

1dx sucks said:


> I guess some people are being passive about this issue. Nobody wants to go through the trouble of sending a new $6700 camera for repairs.
> 
> *Lesson learned for me: Make sure that I have done my thorough research on a product before buying it. Thank God for internet forums. I could have avoided all these headaches if I have done my research well!*


I used Canon Service Center in Irvine, CA(20mins where I live), never have any problem with their services.

1Dx is my 1st 1D series body, so far, it handles all kind of shooting conditions. It's great body when shooting with larger *L* lenses.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 10, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I want a 1Dx so bad I can taste it. It is almost a sin as bad as I want it. If I can ever swing it, I'll get one. This thread doesn't scare me off.
> ...



With current price drops, I'm thinking getting 2nd one.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 10, 2015)

1dx sucks said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't hurt my feelings in the least. I just happen to find your story tragically laughable. Five bad cameras in a row in such a short period of time and saying that returning two isn't so bad,,, but four????? It just does not ring true to me at all. Not one bit. I don't believe you. That's all. Choosing that particular screen name, frankly, puts you squarely in the troll category in my estimation of things... coupled with your fantastic story, of course. 

Nobody in his right mind would consider returning two 1Dx cameras in such a short period of time as okay. Then saying four times was the last straw just makes me laugh.

I'm sure there are people here having real problems. For them I feel sorry and hope they find resolution to their problems. I just do not believe you are one of them.


----------



## 1dx sucks (Mar 10, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > 1dx sucks said:
> ...





CanonFanBoy said:


> 1dx sucks said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...




Whatever ...


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Mar 10, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I'm sure there are people here having real problems. For them I feel sorry and hope they find resolution to their problems. I just do not believe you are one of them.





1dx sucks said:


> Whatever ...



WHATEVER?

OOOOh BURN! He told you . . . :


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 11, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I want a 1Dx so bad I can taste it. It is almost a sin as bad as I want it. If I can ever swing it, I'll get one. This thread doesn't scare me off.
> ...



I'm dying to get one. Hopefully by the end of the summer. Then again, if a replacement is announced that would be cool too... as long as it is as good as the 1Dx. I have two must have items on my wish list for 2015: 1Dx and an EF 200mm f2L lens. 

I'm no pro by any stretch, just a lowly truck driver. However, I can see photography as a way for me to keep from being on the road. At the very least it is an awesome hobby. Glad to hear you've had good luck with your 1Dx. I am confident that the vast majority are fine machines. What a fantastic hobby for me, and a great profession for so many others on this forum. Good luck to you!


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 11, 2015)

Just to add to the list - I've had my 1D X for about a year now - no issues and it's a an absolute pleasure to use.


----------



## Steve Todd (Mar 11, 2015)

As soon as I read the OP's "I will be selling my 1dx camera and go back to nikon d4s," that told me all I needed to know!


----------



## babogart (Aug 17, 2015)

1st post here. I am a long time "lurker" and have read many threads on this site for information/advice. 

Sorry to dredge up an old thread, but I found this while researching debris issues with the 1DX. 

After saving for quite awhile, I finally took the plunge and bought one of these with he bundle deal that was advertised on the CR site last week. I can't tell you how excited I was to have one of these to call my own! 

I received it on Friday afternoon and took it out to shoot on Saturday. The very first time I pressed the shutter (high speed mode) several black particles appeared in the OVF. The more that I used it, the more particles appeared. 

Upon review of the images, there is visible sensor trash at f/6.3! So I tried f/22. I could not believe the results. Less than 400 actuations and a dirtier sensor than I experienced in the three years that I have owned the 5DIII. 

Here is where I screwed up...I tired to clean it. The sensor had a combination of oil and black particulate "chips" on it. I used "air rocket" and the sensor brush that I have used on the 5DIII. I think I got the sensor reasonably clean. I turned my attention to the focusing screen...I lightly blew air on it and gently brushed it with the sensor brush...there must have been some particulate from the sensor on the brush and I scratched the focus screen.  

The camera is now on the way to CPS for service. I should have never attempted to clean this thing. After reading some of the experiences posted here and other places with debris problems similar to this one, I just hope it gets fixed correctly the first time around....fingers are crossed!

I know that there are so many people that have had (and continue to have) great experiences with this camera. I really wish I could say that mine was one of them right out of the gate...


----------

